# Pump up the volume



## Desolater66 (Feb 19, 2009)

Name the songs you know all the lyrics too.


----------



## Dewgong (Feb 19, 2009)

...I don't get it.

Honestly.


----------



## Desolater66 (Feb 19, 2009)

I dont get you honestly


----------



## Jetx (Feb 19, 2009)

"Name songs you know all the lyrics to, songs that you will always stop whatever you're doing to rock out to."
any better?

in my case, there aren't really any, although I know the lyrics to most of my music.


----------



## Retsu (Feb 19, 2009)

too lazy to list hundreds of songs


----------



## Zuu (Feb 19, 2009)

MERCY KILLINGS MERCY KILLINGS MERCY KILLINGS MERCY KILLINGS MERCY KILLINGS MERCY KILLINGS MERCY KILLINGS MERCY KILLINGS MERCY KILLINGS MERCY KILLINGS MERCY KILLINGS MERCY KILLINGS 

okay so I don't know all of the song, but that part is awesome


----------



## foreign contaminant (Feb 19, 2009)

marquee moon
digital love
*i wish i knew the lyrics to most my bloody valentine songs*
transmission, love will tear us apart
strangers in the wind
sheena is a punk rocker
wrong time capsule
silent shout

there's too many to name.


----------



## Noctowl (Feb 19, 2009)

Let's see...

Only-NIN
Sunspots-NIN
Closer-NIN
And some others I can't think of right now by NIN.


----------



## Keltena (Feb 19, 2009)

waaaay too many to list
seriously


----------



## OrangeAipom (Feb 19, 2009)

I can never remember the order to anything.


----------



## Tarvos (Feb 19, 2009)

i'll quote some appropriate Pain lyrics I guess

bye bye why don't you go and die die


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Feb 20, 2009)

Dezzuu said:


> MERCY KILLINGS MERCY KILLINGS MERCY KILLINGS MERCY KILLINGS MERCY KILLINGS MERCY KILLINGS MERCY KILLINGS MERCY KILLINGS MERCY KILLINGS MERCY KILLINGS MERCY KILLINGS MERCY KILLINGS
> 
> okay so I don't know all of the song, but that part is awesome


NEXT THING YOU KNOW, THEY'LL TAKE MY THOUGHTS AWAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Feb 20, 2009)

Desolater66 said:


> I dont get you honestly


Am I the only one who finds this really offensive?


----------



## Music Dragon (Feb 20, 2009)

Kai said:


> Am I the only one who finds this really offensive?


I'd say so, yes.


----------



## Tarvos (Feb 21, 2009)

I don't give a fuck about you
I never have and I never will
Each day you breathe is more time to kill


----------



## Felidire (Feb 22, 2009)

Too many to list. Infact, I doubt I _could_ list them all because i'd forget a good half or so of them.
And I "rock out" and sing to most of them, _while_ doing whatever i'm doing. So I dunno. xD

*Please me*,
*deliver the insane.*

*In the chaos, I find peace~*


----------



## Frozen Weta (Feb 24, 2009)

Eh... "Mr. Krinkle" by Primus, "Peaches" by The Presidents Of The United States Of America, and "Pay No Mind (Snoozer)" By Beck.

That's pretty much the only songs I know by heart.  I probably forgot some other one...


----------



## Celestial Blade (Feb 25, 2009)

Drowning Pool- "Bodies"


----------



## see ya (Mar 1, 2009)

Right now, it's Syncronicity II by The Police, thanks largely to my downloading it for Rock Band.


----------

